# Vegas sportsbooks could take a huge hit if Golden Knights win Stanley Cup



## Lipitor (Apr 24, 2018)

https://www.cbssports.com/nhl/news/...a-huge-hit-if-golden-knights-win-stanley-cup/



> Las Vegas is a city that hates underdogs, so what happens when the best underdog story of the year is its own? The Vegas Golden Knights are advancing to the second round of the NHL playoffs in their inaugural season, and the city (not to mention the rest of the league) is swept up in Golden Knight-mania. From the bizarre pregame shows to the enthusiasm of a motley crew of veterans and young players, it's hard not to like this team.
> 
> With that being said, not everyone in Vegas is necessarily enjoying the Golden Knights' miraculous run. The LA Times reports that Jay Kornegay,  the Las Vegas Superbook race and sports director, is facing the repercussions of the uncertainty that a new expansion draft brings. Westgate Superbook gave the Golden Knights 300-1 preseason odds before changing those odds to 500-1 to encourage betting -- the worst odds in the NHL. MGM Resorts also had the Knights at similar odds, according to its race and sports director.
> 
> ...


----------



## TowinKarz (Apr 28, 2018)

Done in by your OWN team.... that'd be epic.


----------

